# help how to contact a member when their box is full



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi folks not sure where to post this, but had a lovely PM out of the blue from stephjoy went to reply but her box is full.  How on earth do I get in touch, don't want her to think I am rude as we are trying to organise a meet up.  Some help with this would be greatly appreciated Thanks folks


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe you could put a post on one of the threads she posts on, just saying you tried to reply but her inbox was full? x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Try posting a comment on her profile. She will get an alert to say a comment has been posted and if she's got it switched to send her an email it may alert her that way.   

Failing that, yes, stalk her and post on her threads.  

C~x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I forgot you could do that. Much better idea than stalking! x


----------

